# Easy source for RSO solvent (200 proof grain alcohol)



## Alasgun (Jul 6, 2018)

Always leaning in an organic direction, ive been looking for a way to buy good alcohol for my extractions.
I tried dealing with an Oregon firm whose products would have worked fine but getting them to Alaska proved problematical.
Here in Alaska 151 (everclear) is the allowable limit and its worked fine but im hoping for greater yield and possibly faster process time with a higher proof.
Then i go to good ole Amazon where i find a firm called XFB who was not there the last time i checked. They have 190 and 200 proof, organic, kosher, food grade grain alcohol.
I held my breath and hit the button knowing id get a pop up telling me i couldnt buy 2 gallons of alcohol and ship it to a PO box but a week later it arrived without incident.

I went to their site and learned i could buy direct but ironically, Amazon was $10 per gallon cheaper
Mike


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)

on the West Coast, organicalcohol.com 
best price and delivery. In CA everclear is 151 also. They have large quantities also


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2018)

Get yourself a Megahome water distiller and get your booze back. It pays for itself in a couple of runs.


----------



## Alasgun (Jul 6, 2018)

Organic alcohol was my first choice over a year ago, nen with shipping they doubled the price and when i said ok, they added another big fee? What part of just give me the price and ship it is too hard to understand. During our last conversation it was apparent they did not want to ship to Alaska.

Now Rose has my attention with the water distiller comment, splain it to me?
Using the rice cooker the oil evaporates during the process. Can i change something and retrieve the alcohol?

Thanks folks, Mike


----------



## umbra (Jul 6, 2018)

The trick is to buy 5 gallons, it works out to $60 gal, delivered.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 7, 2018)

I purchased a "Flower Tower"  (iso2 of the old days) for recovering ethanol from rso.
I don't have the patience it takes to recover ALL of it but I get a steady 75% back from each use without having to watch it.


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2018)

I simply bought a glass still on ebay. Saving for a rotovap so I can use vacuum to drop the pressure and use a lower temp. It keeps the terpene profile intact.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi Mike,
I got mine at amazon and here is the link. We have been using the same booze for a long time, it works. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ANW7HQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Locked (Jul 8, 2018)

If you are on a budget this gets pretty good reviews. Just find a new collection jug. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07315B1RG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 8, 2018)

Sounds incredibly expensive. Especially if you're not reclaiming it each time.

Have you considered a solventless option, like rosin? I don't know how the yields compare but many people claim 20% from pressing rosin.

Just tossing it out as an option.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2018)

I only use booze for  the RSO, i use MCT coconut oil for the tincture. I love our megahome. I thought about trying to use rosin, but I couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Keef (Jul 8, 2018)

This ain't mine !-- If the owner want to claim it that be his business !-- Probably make all da alkeehol U need with a mosheen like  this !-- If U know how to run it!


----------



## Alasgun (Jul 8, 2018)

Im over whelmed by the response's people! And ive read at least 30 different articles on the RSO process and never saw a method that reclaims the alcohol, you guys are too cool. 

Yes, i've explored rosin and at this writing, heat plates are headed this way and being a machinist; shortly after they arive ill have a jim dandy 20 ton press to play with.

For now the RSO is simple and we like it. Might like it more if i can reduce the most expensive component!

Thanks for the feedback, Mike


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 8, 2018)

Let us know when your plates arrive and perhaps we can provide some input for that as well. I am 100% solvent free so I do a lot of rosin pressing. Still have plenty to learn but getting better every time I press. LOL

As I recall, skunkpharm research had a DIY on building an alcohol reclaim setup. I'll see if I can find a link.

EDIT:https://skunkpharmresearch.com/alcohol-reclaim-still/


----------



## Alasgun (Jul 18, 2018)

Well, the plates are here Hackerman but summers way to short to spend much time on this right now.
Im thinking October, Novemberish and i'll definately resurect this then.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 18, 2018)

Your Summer's are certainly short but you sure get a full 24 hours out of every day during your Summer. LOL

Back when I had my business I spent a fair amount of time in Fairbanks and (mostly) Anchorage. I was there once or twice in the Winter but mostly came during the Summer months. I can remember the first few trips and how confusing it was to have daylight at 2 AM. LOL It was awesome to have so much daytime but I don't know how you take it in the Winter months. The weather is not bad but the darkness is like..... weird. LOL

Are the rosin plates you got a name brand or homemade?


----------



## Alasgun (Jul 18, 2018)

The plates are Dabpress, influenced by one of your previous post! I ordered the 3X5 set with controler.
Ive got an idea for a skookum table top press that i'll build to complete this.

When i was younger all that day light was great, it's not completely light but you can see to tie a line on a fish hook for all but 45 min or so. Around 2:00 you had to look at the sky to get it threaded.
Now days i seem to wanna keep working later, go figure!

Winter sucks for us as well but its a good time for all inside projects and the grankids are here.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 18, 2018)

Keef said:


> This ain't mine !-- If the owner want to claim it that be his business !-- Probably make all da alkeehol U need with a mosheen like  this !-- If U know how to run it!View attachment 249498



Hey man your thumper is plastic...what keeps it from melting...it needs to run @ 168F...thats gonna leach a taste back imho....get you a small 3 gal oak barrel or use a glass gal mason...just my 2 cents.....


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 20, 2018)

@Alasgun I'm not sure if you're aware but you can get a free gift from DabPress just by leaving a review on Amazon.

Here are the details and if you have any problems, let me know and I'll give you the guys email addy who will get it done.

Here is a link to a list of the gifts and how to get them. Nice pre-presses, filter bags and I got this very cool storage set..

https://www.dabpress.com/blogs/news/get-a-free-gift


----------



## Alasgun (Jul 21, 2018)

Hackerman, mine are the dm35 set and not listed in that offer, thanks for thinking of me though.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 21, 2018)

Don't mean to be pushy but if you want the gift..... Leave them a good review. Then send a link to it to them at [email protected] and tell them Hackerman said you should get a free gift. Feel free to use my name. All they can say is no. LOL Most likely they will send the gift. The pre-press is a really nice thing to have if you don't have one. I found pre-pressing gets better returns than just pressing flowers.

Enjoy.


----------



## Alasgun (Jul 23, 2018)

Well you were right, gave em my spiel and they said they’d mail out a dab press kit! Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 23, 2018)

Awesome. They are trying really hard to take this market to the bank. Their customer service is top notch. 

Glad it worked out.


----------

